# what are your cats sensitive spots



## rico (Aug 6, 2004)

what are your cats sensitive spots because i can stroke my cat any where else, apart from it's stomach. it warns me of with a soft bite.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nya doesn't like her back legs being touched, which causes a problem at nail trimming time. She's getting better with it lately. Also, since her ears have been bad, she's weird about her head, like around her ears, but that's understandable.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Stomach is a "no-go" area for most cats, and they will warn with a warning bite. I don't know how old yours is, but if you can get them used to it while they're young, they can learn to allow you to touch them there. Vets will appreciate it. 8)


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Sammi and Bailey both LOVE their tummies to be touch. 

Bailey gets sort of finicky about other body parts. Some days she won't let you touch her tail, then other days she won't let you touch her back legs. She's moody. 

Sammi will let you touch her anywhere you want, anytime you want.


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

my cat doesn't like being touched on the stomach. She only puts up with it when she is in a relaxed mood


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

mine don't have any sensitive spots except for Magnum who burned his back paw as a kitten and will go crazy if you touch it.

Mine love having their tummys rubbed infact they lie on their backs waiting for their tummys to be rubbed.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Depends on who's doing the touching. With us, Assumpta only protects her belly, and even so, I can occasionally stroke it gently once or twice if she's feeling mellow. She also refuses to let us open her mouth without a huge fight...it's easier to get her to hiss if you want her mouth open. :roll: 

With other people, the belly, paws, tail, and breeches are off limits, and with some people (mostly women), her head and face are also off-limits. With kids and my mother-in-law, her _entire body _is off-limits, as is the three-foot radius surrounding her. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Front paws (mainly her right paw), toes, belly (sometimes), eyes, ears, mouth, tail. Loves her chin scratched though.


----------

